
The Best Technology for Fighting Climate Change Isn't a Technology - Reedx
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-best-technology-for-fighting-climate-change-isnt-a-technology/
======
gniv
The solution proposed is reforestation. The article mentions at the end that
"There is good work being done on this front already", but fails to mention a
fact that does not fit their narrative:

"Despite ongoing deforestation, fires, drought-induced die-offs, and insect
outbreaks, the world's tree cover actually increased by 2.24 million square
kilometers—an area the size of Texas and Alaska combined—over the past 35
years"

From here: [https://psmag.com/environment/the-planet-now-has-more-
trees-...](https://psmag.com/environment/the-planet-now-has-more-trees-than-
it-did-35-years-ago)

~~~
Nasrudith
Yeah it seems to be pushing reforestation for the wrong reasons. "Just plant
more trees" as a carbon solution was long mocked as ignorance and even their
boasts are damning with faint praise - a small country for /a year's/
emission? Don't get me wrong - forestation is a worthy cause but more for they
are for local climate interactions like preventing soil erosion/building soil
quality, and helping to be a buffer against flooding instead global systemic
issues.

